# Home grown Amnesia is too strong.



## sarahJane211 (May 7, 2020)

So I've recently harvested Amnesia auto ...... not a huge harvest at just over 1oz, but wayyyyy too strong.
Made the mistake of smoking a whole joint (50% tobacco), almost passed out and threw up 30 minutes later.

Today I've had 2 puffs ....... just about the right amount.
You guys must have iron constitutions to smoke this stuff.


----------



## Voyager420 (May 27, 2020)

im smoking amnesia haze crossed with ECSD. The haze dominates over the diesel. 3-5 hits is enough for 2 hours. It is good! Cheers!


----------



## NerfHarvester (Jun 9, 2020)

I hope my first grow goes as successfully as this smoke sounds!


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Jul 27, 2020)

No such thing as too strong  Mix more tobacco in if its high enough quality and you dont you want to smoke toothpicks.


----------



## Gorillabilly (Jul 30, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> So I've recently harvested Amnesia auto ...... not a huge harvest at just over 1oz, but wayyyyy too strong.
> Made the mistake of smoking a whole joint (50% tobacco), almost passed out and threw up 30 minutes later.
> 
> Today I've had 2 puffs ....... just about the right amount.
> You guys must have iron constitutions to smoke this stuff.


Lol, I grew it about a year ago. It was stout, but I loved it. One bowl bong rip and I was where I needed to be...


----------



## FarmurJo (Mar 3, 2021)

I grew Afghani Thai 20 week in soil 5 gallon pot flower cycle, slo cure I nicknamed it " Drop the Mike". That plant drank like a fish


----------

